# Around the house question



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

Curious question fit the guys out here. Realistically, what would you like to see your SO wear when you are just hanging around the house? I will be the first to admit I am not getting dolled up to sit around the house and tend to wear more casual athletic wear, or as my hubs would say a fitted t shirt and my booty shorts. Does the casual dress bother you or what would you like to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustPuzzled (Dec 12, 2012)

Tight-fitting but comfortable athletic wear like yoga pants. My W looks great in them.. She's happy because she's comfortable, and I'm happy because, well, she looks great.

Minimal makeup.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Casual feminine clothes.


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

Whatever is comfortable is good with me. If she wants to dress up then we'll go out. I do like a woman in a good pair of jeans or yoga pants.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It depends on how often she dresses up and how often she dresses down.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

It depends on what you want to get out of it. 

If nothing (and he's fine with that) then wear whatever you want. If something [wink, wink] then I suggest skipping a bra and making him crawl on the floor for you.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

cheap french maid outfit works for me. LOL!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

doesnt really matter what clothes she has on because I usually take them off


----------

